# What are HTC riding in spring classics?



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Are they riding all Addicts or are some on CR1's? 2009 or 2010 CR1's? I'd think the Addicts too stiff for a lot of cobbles but the new CR1's maybe too laid back?


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

laid back, not really.

they both have 73 73 angles in most sizes, and wheelbase lengths are very close, except for head tube length.
they can just slam the stem.

the new 2010 cr1 is only 1cm longer in the head tube than the older 09 models, and they were sure stiff enough to win stages in the tour..


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Perhaps. In my way too short test rides the 2010 CR1 seemed noticeably mushier than the 2009. The 2009 seemed much closer to the addicts than the 2010 CR1. 10 minutes doesn't always give a very accurate impression though.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

brick stiff does not always mean energy savings on terrible roads, and my recollection is that Paris Roubaix is not even a road..


----------

